# selling golf clubs



## matt-uk (Jul 16, 2006)

hi just wondering where is the best place to try and sell my irons hope you can help


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

matt-uk said:


> hi just wondering where is the best place to try and sell my irons hope you can help


Why not try selling your irons right here, in the Buy/Sell section. Free listings!


----------



## yuedrgongolf (Oct 31, 2006)

*hello*

 yuetigergolf sai hi to u .
it is kind of you ,
could i make a friend of you ,if u never mind .
are u often play golf in u country and have u been to China to play golf ?


----------



## matt-uk (Jul 16, 2006)

yes i have posted rthem up on the but/sell section it is the taylormadeirons just wondering where other people sell theirs too


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

ebay would be your best bet.


----------



## matt-uk (Jul 16, 2006)

ok thanx wil have to get my brother tyo putthem up somewhen cheers


----------

